# MAC For President!



## hungrychild (Feb 23, 2007)

My collection as of now. I've been buying MAC since grade 8 (I'm 16 now), but I really only had one eyeshadow then. I've actually been 'collecting' since a little over a year. I've earned all this MAC from my own toil, so even though most girls on here trump my collection, I'm still proud of my own little hard earned MAC babies. SO NOW.








The shadows :






(Starting at top left) Bronze, Chrome Yellow, Coppering, Peppier, Woodwinked, Black Tied
Cranberry, Rule, Amber Lights, Sketch
Sushi Flower, Goldmine, Electric Eel, Electra
Vanilla, Stars N' Rockets, Juxt, Aquadisiac, Club
(Blacktrack Fluidline snuck in), Jeweltone, Overgrown, Swimming, Greensmoke


Cools: 







Warms: 







Bases:






Paint: Bare Canvas
Shadesticks: Lucky Jade, Overcast


Lip:






Chromeglass: Uberpeach
Lipsticks: Up The Amp, Girl About Town, Blankety, Myth, Freckletone


Skin:






Mineralize Skinfinish in Dark, Silver Dusk Iridescent Powder, Fix+, Prep and Prime Skin


Brushes:






182, 190, 188, 212, 213, 217, 223


That's it.


----------



## labwom (Feb 23, 2007)

Love the eyeshadows. You've got a great variety there!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW at your myth and frekletone!! i've never been able to finish something!


----------



## Kim. (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been collecting since grade 8 and I'm sixteen now too! Really nice collection I'm so jealous I want those brushes.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 23, 2007)

thats a really nice collection, ESPECIALLY since you've earned it all yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i admire your dedication, cute collection.


----------



## miztgral (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah, you go girl! Hard-earned rewards are the best, aye? Love the variety of colours.


----------



## mistella (Feb 24, 2007)

I love the first pic. everything looks so cute in that basket!


----------



## geeko (Feb 26, 2007)

that's a lot of stuff for a 16 yr old.

I only started MAC when i was 22...


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful collection, and I seriously look up to you for earning that all on ur own...very very impressive hon!


----------

